# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  sum the percentage values to until the thresholds are met

## avadh.nag

I need a mdx query where you can find out the percentile for a measure

Ex. you want display the 75th percentile for the give measure 

Row Labels           200833 - WeekNum
1		4.00%
2		8.99%
3		10.86%
4		13.07%
5		12.80%
6		10.55%
7		7.51%
8		3.76%
9		2.23%
10		1.94%   - 75.72%  - percentile met
11		1.72%
12		1.54%
13		1.39%
14		1.15%
15		0.93%
16		0.70%
17		0.90%
18		1.00%
19		1.20%
20		1.20%
21		0.94%


Regards
-Nag

----------

